# Lumps on my goldfish



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My goldfish has developed some large lumps on its head. The fish is about 10 or 11 years old. The lumps started appearing probably about a year ago and have increased in size gradually over the months. Looking at pictures online I don't think it is fungal as there is no whiteness or cotton wool look about it. I did read about tumours which can be common in older fish so wonder if that's what it is. The fish seems happy enough, eats, swims around as normal but I worry about how big these lumps might get and what will happen to them? Any ideas appreciated, thanks


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor fishy, it does look like tumours. Not a goldfish keeper myself so I'm not sure about the best way to treat them, but melafix and garlic can't hurt, along with keeping the water quality pristine. (Melafix is sort of a general tonic and doesn't affect the filter bacteria, and a crushed clove of garlic added together with its juices can help to boost the fish's immune system.)

What size tank is he in, and does he have any tank mates?

Hopefully someone more knowledgable than me will be along soon


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will look into getting some melafix thankyou. He is in a 90 litre tank which is too small for him really but when I got him along with 2 others they were very small. The other 2 have gone now but they stayed quite small, this one has just grown and grown. I haven't replaced the others because of the tank size.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a book on fish health, and in short it says that generally there is no treatment for fish tumours at present, although a vet may be willing to surgically remove particularly large ones. Otherwise it says to isolate and monitor the fish in case the tumour is caused by something infectious, and it recommends badly affected fish be put to sleep.

It goes on to say that the cause of tumours is poorly understood, but studies in wild fish populations have implicated environmental pollutants, and linked to that pollutants can make the fish more susceptible to other infections too. For example, low levels of copper caused higher level of bacterial infections in trout, salmon and eels.

It also mentions lumps caused by something called lymphocystis, a viral infection, which causes raspberry shaped growths on the skin, fins or gills that rapidly grow in size over weeks of months. It can be contracted through abrasions on the skin. It does say though that it does not effect cyprinids, which goldfish are, so this is unlikely to be what your fish has.

I know you have said your fish have lived a long time, and I have said several times in posts to others who have reported the same thing, that it merely shows the hardiness of goldfish of a bygone era (something which does not exist now, goldfish have become very delicate fish indeed). That the other tank mates remained small in size is a legacy of the tank being way too small, the consequence being stunting and probably is what caused their early death (or attributed to it). A goldfish kept in an appropriately sized tank (150L+) with adequate filtration (rated for twice the tank size) can live for over 20 years and grow to over 15 inches.

Should your goldfish get better, or else does not and you decide to replace him, please do not get goldfish for a tank of that size - either buy a larger tank (minimum 150L for a single goldfish) or opt for smaller fish species, of which there are many to choose from that are more hardy and even more interesting. You can get other cold water species if you do not want to buy a heater.

Anyway, in the least you should seek an opinion about your goldfish's lumps from a vet experienced in aquatics. They may offer to painlessly euthanise your fishy, as the tumour may regrow after surgery anyway.

Let us know what happens. I really hope something can be done for your fish.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for that information. I do feel a bit guilty about the size of the tank but it was the typical story of when I bought it the shop (which I felt was quite knowledgeable about fish) told me I could happily keep 5 goldfish in it. I only went for 3 and I'm glad I did otherwise it would have been even more over crowded. I will look into finding a fish vet and see what they say. I certainly will not be having him operated on, I would rather have him euthanized if the vet thought it necessary.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sadly even the most 'knowledgeable' looking pet stores will often give out terrible advice about fish - especially poor old gold fish. You are lucky that they didn't say you could keep 5 in a 20L tank, as is more often the case, or worse - sell you a fish bowl. 90L isn't big enough, but its better than many goldfish get. You can get some real bargains on second hand tanks on ebay, sometimes very big ones for very reasonable prices. But if you choose to revert to a small tropical or temperature community tank, we will of course be on hand to offer any advice about setting it up.

In the mean time, lets see what happens with your fishy, maybe its something the vet can treat after all.


----------

